# Ugly Baby



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. As she pays for her ticket, the bus driver says: "Ugh! That's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!"

The woman sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: "That driver has just insulted me!"

The man says: "I wouldn't put up with that. If I was you I'd go and tell him off f*ck off.

Go on, I'll hold your monkey."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

She had better not bring her baby to Hartepool :wink: :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> She had better not bring her baby to Hartepool :wink: :lol:


Why? Do you want a local winner for Hartlepool's annual beauty contest this year? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thejepster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > She had better not bring her baby to Hartepool :wink: :lol:
> ...


Its not that it is just that [smiley=behead.gif] we hang mongeys in Hartlepool


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> She had better not bring her baby to Hartepool :wink: :lol:


B****r you beat me to it :lol: :lol:


----------

